# tape and float sheetrock



## Leal (May 16, 2008)

When i tape and try to float sheetrock that i have cut. The mesh tape seems to want to come up. If i cover it with joint c and sand afterwards, the tape is visible. What am i doing wrong?
Thanks

I hope i made any sence.


----------



## TaskBoy (May 16, 2008)

You're using self-stick tape on dry sheetrock, right? You don't put mud under it like paper tape. I know it's obvious, but just trying to eliminate possible issues. If you're doing it dry, sounds like you have tape that has lost its tack due to being exposed to dust from cutting or sanding or you have dust on the drywall joints. Also, if you wait too long before mudding it'll lift. 

For the tape showing thru, you might not have enough joint compound over the tape and also not have it feathered out far enough. I am not a DW expert but just repaired extensive gouges and gaping holes, filled in a medicine chest space and filled in an old fluorescent soffit for can lights. I had the compound feathered out 6 to 8 or even 10 inches per edge of the joint and it the job came out very well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leal (May 17, 2008)

TaskBoy said:


> You're using self-stick tape on dry sheetrock, right? You don't put mud under it like paper tape. I know it's obvious, but just trying to eliminate possible issues. If you're doing it dry, sounds like you have tape that has lost its tack due to being exposed to dust from cutting or sanding or you have dust on the drywall joints. Also, if you wait too long before mudding it'll lift.
> 
> For the tape showing thru, you might not have enough joint compound over the tape and also not have it feathered out far enough. I am not a DW expert but just repaired extensive gouges and gaping holes, filled in a medicine chest space and filled in an old fluorescent soffit for can lights. I had the compound feathered out 6 to 8 or even 10 inches per edge of the joint and it the job came out very well. Hope this helps.



Thanks a buch TaskBoy, i think you hit everything im doing wrong.


----------



## TaskBoy (May 21, 2008)

Leal, I forgot to say that one tool made a huge difference for me: a 12-inch stainless drywall knife. I had previously used only an 8-inch. That 12 makes for very gradual feathered joints and smooth skim coats.


----------

